# Nano Buce Tanks



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Beautiful tank Eric! You beat me to it! hahaha

I picked up 2 of those bonsai driftwood trees, 1 med & 1 sm, from Revspeed. 

I'm still going to do it though. I guess I'll just use my mini 'sherry red' buce or another mini buce like the 'coin' or 'imut' for the tree. Still waiting for my Pygmea that I got from you to cluster up...

Keep it up man...very pleasing to my eyes!

Buce fanatics woot woot!


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

This is fantastic!! I want a tank like this now


----------



## Ericj (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah, definitely do it Tyrone, Buce makes a great option for leaves on these bonsai trees. This is still obviously a work in progress, but damn does it take a lot of the stuff. Good thing I've been growing Pygmea for a LONG time, lol.

As you can see, I have a lot of mini belindae too...probably too much in there!

Do it Islandgaliam, it's a fun build


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

Ericj said:


> yeah, definitely do it Tyrone, Buce makes a great option for leaves on these bonsai trees. This is still obviously a work in progress, but damn does it take a lot of the stuff. Good thing I've been growing Pygmea for a LONG time, lol.
> 
> As you can see, I have a lot of mini belindae too...probably too much in there!
> 
> Do it Islandgaliam, it's a fun build


ok, I will! How many gallons is your cube?


----------



## Ericj (Oct 24, 2007)

12" cube ends up being about 7.5 gallons


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Ericj said:


> yeah, definitely do it Tyrone, Buce makes a great option for leaves on these bonsai trees. This is still obviously a work in progress, but damn does it take a lot of the stuff. Good thing I've been growing Pygmea for a LONG time, lol.
> 
> As you can see, I have a lot of mini belindae too...probably too much in there!


I'll take some of your mini belindae, if it's too much! :icon_wink


----------



## EChord (May 4, 2014)

Can't look - lusting after too many buces! lol


----------



## maxsunny (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Eric, where did you find those black lava rock ? Thank


----------



## Ericj (Oct 24, 2007)

The black lava rock (it's actually a mix of black and red) was just from home depot, they have it in the section with their bbq grills, a nice sized bag for just over $4. Looks like this:










Just boil them to make sure, but it's a nice selection of size, shape, and color.

Glad I can tempt you echord!


----------



## maxsunny (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank Eric, I will go straight to Home Depot tomorrow


----------



## Ericj (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok, updated this thread with 2 more of my Buce filled Nano tanks. Will continue to update them all in 1 thread (and hopefully add a few more of my nano buce tanks as they get rebuilt).

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

roud:


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Awesome tank!


----------



## EChord (May 4, 2014)

Still not looking... well... maybe just a peak? lol

*sigh* I'm definitely in love with this group of plants.


----------



## Ericj (Oct 24, 2007)

Echord - I'm glad I was able to tempt you to try them out! They're looking great (and really happy) in your tank


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Really nice tanks! Understand that in general, buces are slow growers. In your experience, has algae growth ever been an issue and if so, have you ever treated buces w/ H2O2? 
PM you about some sp/var. :bounce:


----------



## Ericj (Oct 24, 2007)

yes, they're slow growers, so you always have to worry about algae. It's a battle I've lost more than once. There is definitely experience and a good amount of work involved in keeping tanks full of buce from getting overrun. I've had good luck though lately keeping the balance and staying mostly algae free in these tanks.


----------



## Ericj (Oct 24, 2007)

Here is an update of the 7.5g cube. The background Mini Belindae has been filling in quite a bit, and the Pygmea on the tree is starting to put off new leaves as well. I added a little dwarf hairgrass at the bottom just for a change of texture in the tank.


----------



## EChord (May 4, 2014)

Really like how that's looking, and I think the hairgrass is going to make a great contrast as it fills in! It also might help with algae issues since it's faster growing. Good idea!


----------



## Ericj (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah, adding a fast grower definitely helps. It's why the floaters are in there as well, to keep those nutrients from going to the algae, and much easier to remove than algae too!


----------



## Nuthatch (Jun 18, 2014)

Beautiful!! I'm so jealous of your talent!


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

You can also start the tank out with hardy and fast growing plants. Once the tank is cycled, pull those plants out and put in your buces. Use RO water and keep your filter clean + weekly 50% water change will give a you clean tank.


----------



## Morbo (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Eric, any updates on your nano buce tanks? Start up any others recently?


----------



## reefcorgi (Mar 2, 2014)

Love the bonsai tree. Really nice setup in small form.


----------



## BigChris (Mar 10, 2015)

beautiful tanks eric! Is one bubble per minute really enough co2 for that 10 gallon tank with all those plants?


----------

